# Datenbanken-PDF



## tkeil (8. Feb 2014)

Hallo Programmierer,

ich brauche für mein Studium einen ganzen Haufen DIN's. Da die Suche mit der Suchdatenbank im Perinorm sehr aufwendig ist und vorallem Zeitraubend, suche ich nach einer Alternative mit der ich die dort als PDF frei downloadbaren Dateien ohne ständiges Wiederholen von (Maus hin - rechtsklick - aufrufen - speichern - ziel speichern unter usw.) aus einer Liste runterladen kann. 
Gibt es hierfür so eine Art Makro oder kann man dem Browser einen Befehl geben, dass er die HTML-links zu den PDF-Dateien gleich als eine Art PDF-Link-Tabelle ausgibt.

In der Hoffnung im richtigen Forum gelandet zu sein, danke ich euch schon jetzt für eure Antworten!


----------



## tkeil (8. Feb 2014)

Es handelt sich bei der Perinorm-Datenbank um eine Java-gestützte DIN Datenbank die für Studenten DIN-Normen freizugänglich zur Verfügung stellt. Ich dachte das ihr mit der Programmierung von Java-Datenbanken vertraut seid.

Mfg


----------



## JavaMeister (8. Feb 2014)

Den download kann man sich da ja kaufen oder nach Lizensierung auch entsprechend exportieren.


----------



## frapo (8. Feb 2014)

tkeil hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte das ihr mit der Programmierung von Java-Datenbanken vertraut seid.
> Mfg



Wer wird denn schon, nach nur zwei Stunden ohne Antwort, hier rumzicken? Da hat man doch gar keine Lust mehr auf das Thema einzugehen.. unglaublich sowas.

Was mir noch auffällt: Du lieferst nicht mal einen link. Setzt Du wirklich voraus, das man Dir alles abnimmt?


----------



## tkeil (8. Feb 2014)

Also bitte,

zum Einen hab ich nicht rumgezickt und zum Anderen, die Lizenz ist eine Studierenden-Lizenz also etwas für die Studierenden an dieser Fakultät - deswegen gibt es dort auch die Möglichkeit eines Schnellexportes - mit diesem ist aber nur das Runterladen einer Suchliste möglich und nicht der gesuchten Dateien. Damit zusammenhängend kann ich euch auch keinen Link auf die Seite geben, weil die Zugangsdaten nur für Studierende sind. Es geht in meiner Frage nun darum, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Java mitzuteilen, das es mir eine Möglichkeit schafft, das manuelle anklicken der Volltexte - Abspeichern auf der Seite in einem Extralink und diesen Link dann nochmal mit der rechten Maustaste anzuklicken und unter Ziel speichern runterzuladen zu geben.

Für eure Antworten bin ich euch trotzdem dankbar!


----------



## frapo (8. Feb 2014)

tkeil hat gesagt.:


> Also bitte,
> 
> Es geht in meiner Frage nun darum, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Java mitzuteilen, das es mir eine Möglichkeit schafft, das manuelle anklicken der Volltexte - Abspeichern auf der Seite in einem Extralink und diesen Link dann nochmal mit der rechten Maustaste anzuklicken und unter Ziel speichern runterzuladen zu geben.



Klar gibt es solche Möglichkeiten, nicht nur in Java. Dazu müsste man aber mehr über den Seitenaufbau wissen. Werden die betreffenden Dokumente vielleicht per Webservice angeboten?

Was für Kenntnisse hast Du im Bereich Programmierung?

Und wenn es DIN-Dokumente sind.. warum sind die dann nicht öffentlich zugänglich?


----------



## tkeil (8. Feb 2014)

Danke,

also die Seite wird vom SLUB Dresden angeboten - DIN's sind der Öffentlichkeit nur mit Erwerb zugänglich über den Beuth-Verlag außer man braucht sie zu Studienzwecken - da ich bei mir zu Hause nur einen sehr schlechten Internet-Zugang habe, möchte ich die gern in der Uni runterladen, aber zu Hause damit arbeiten. Man kann die aber nur runterladen auf dieser Seite wenn man dort auf einen kleinen Adobe Button klickt - dann öffnet sich ein extra Fenster und dort kann man auf Datei - dann Speichern - dann kommt unten am Bildschirmrand ein neuer Link mit ZIP - archivier möglichkeit und halt der Möglichkeit das man auf den Link klickt und dann über Ziel speichern unter das runterlädt. Da das aber geschätzte 200 Baunormen sind hab ich eigentlich nicht wirklich die Zeit neben dem Studium und der Arbeit auf der Baustelle 200 Normen runterzuladen - allerdings sind die sehr praktisch


----------



## tkeil (8. Feb 2014)

Ich wär dir also sehr dankbar wenn du mir ne Möglichkeit sagen könntest wie man die runterlädt bzw. vll. gibt es ein Programm dafür : Mehr als Delphi kann ich leider nich - ich weiß aber das dieses Perinorm über Java arbeitet.


----------



## frapo (9. Feb 2014)

Also ich persönlich, kann mir da immer noch recht wenig konkretes vorstellen. Keine Ahnung ob man die Website direkt auslesen kann, keine Ahnung ob das ganze per Applet oder Webstart dargeboten wird etc.

Ich denke auch, das es keinen Sinn macht, das Du Dir jetzt irgendwas zusammen schustert.. denke mal bis Du Dich da rein gearbeitet hast, kannst Du auch die 200 Klicks von Hand machen*g*, was sicher keinen Spaß macht^^.

Aber so wie ich das sehe, wirst Du nicht der Einzige bei euch in Dresden sein, der nach einer Lösung sucht. 

Hast Du mal bei euch ins Forum gesehen? Oder - mal ganz konkret - bei den Kollegen der Fakultät Maschba? Perinorm für zu Hause - Tutorial - Bombentrichter.de

Hoffe das kann Dir helfen.


----------



## tkeil (9. Feb 2014)

Erst mal danke für deine Anwort,

aber das hilft mir als Student in Leipzig auch nicht weiter, da wir zwar in Leipzig drauf zugreifen können, aber keinen Dresdener Login haben. Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich in Dresden studier. Des Weiteren hat doch einer gesagt, dass es da Lösungen gibt. Mehr kann ich nun auch nicht erklären. Darüber hinaus beschreiben die auf der Seite nur die Möglichkeit wie man von zu Hause mittels Tunnel auf die Slub zugreifen kann - das war aber gar nicht das Problem sondern die Vielzahl der Normen.

Schaut mal bitte unter folgendem Link da ist der ganze Ablauf beschrieben:

http://fsrwiwi.htwk-leipzig.de/file...ownloads/sonstige_Downloads/Anleitung_DIN.pdf

Da könnt ihr euch ne Vorstellung machen wie umständlich das ist und da bin ich halt auf die Idee gekommen das zu automatisieren.


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Feb 2014)

Tja und wie sollen wir da helfen?

Lizenzen verbieten den automatischen export.

Kaufe dir entsprechende Lizenzen oder Schreibe das Portal an, dass du ALLE ergebnisse haben möchtest.


----------



## frapo (9. Feb 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Lizenzen verbieten den automatischen export.



Unsinn.. kommt immer auf die Lizenz an. Hast Du diese für diesen Fall gelesen? 

Dann erhelle uns. 



			
				tkeil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...also die Seite wird vom SLUB Dresden angeboten



Da bin ich natürlich davon ausgegangen, das Du in DD studierst. Ich gehe dennoch davon aus, das es in Leipzig Studies gibt, die ein ähnliches Anliegen haben. Da würde ich es mal probieren. 

Wie gesagt.. Deine Info zur Seite ist einfach zu dünn, um hier etwas konkretes sagen zu können.. zumindest für mich. 

Mag sein, das andere hier mehr mit den Info anfangen können.


----------



## tkeil (9. Feb 2014)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Unsinn.. kommt immer auf die Lizenz an. Hast Du diese für diesen Fall gelesen?
> 
> Dann erhelle uns.
> 
> ...




Ich hab doch einen Link beigefügt und der Export funktioniert auch. Das hab ich aber schon weiter vorn geschrieben. Dennoch ich kann das exportieren, wie in meinem Link, den ihr wolltet beschrieben mit Bildern steht und ihr habt gesagt: da gäbe es einige Möglichkeiten nur hab ich bis jetzt von noch keiner gelesen. 

Nochmal der Link: 
http://fsrwiwi.htwk-leipzig.de/file...ownloads/sonstige_Downloads/Anleitung_DIN.pdf

Darüber hinaus, was interessieren mich anderer Menschen Anliegen, bisher greift kaum einer auf die DINS zu weil die gar nich wissen was man damit anfangen soll, ich kümmer mich um meinen Kram und deswegen hab ich ja hier geschrieben.


----------



## tkeil (10. Feb 2014)

Könnt ihr mir nun eine klare Aussage darüber geben, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt oder nicht?


----------



## JavaMeister (10. Feb 2014)

Eine generelle MÖglichkeit gibt es.

Z.b. unix curl. 

Oder Java URLCOnnection.


----------



## tkeil (10. Feb 2014)

Hey super danke, 

aber sag mal gibts da nicht vll. was wo man ne Oberfläche für Windows hat - was dann so ne art Liste erstellt wo ich dann auswählen kann, da es da glaub ich 34.000 Normen gibt. wie ne art jdownloader oder so nur das der das irgendwie nicht macht - habs schon probiert.


----------

